# .223 Load Information



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

What are you guys using for 55 grain .223 loads? I want to go with something pretty resonably cheap but accuarate. I was wondering about the seirra 55 grain BTFMJ.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They do make good bullets. I guess you can try them. Only your rifle will tell you if they will like them. I have shot some good scores with some pull down M-193 bullets. There are many different bullets that can be had at a good price. Only your rifle will tell you what it will like. I used to shoot only 50gr Speer TNT bulets when I wanted accuracy. Now I have switched to Hornady 52gr HPBT match or sierra 69, 77, or 80 gr bullets I also shoot some Hornady 75gr HPBT Match bullets.

Guantuanamo Bay, Cuba, is the military code-word for "Chuck Norris' basement".


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Mostly depends on the twist rate.My CZ 527 has 1:12 and favors lighter bullets/powder charges.So far the only 55gr loads I tried were factory ammo from Fed,Rem UMC and Win with Win's shooting the best.I have since found some small rifle primers and using 40,45gr bullets from Sierra and 40gr Hornady's have been getting tighter groups than the factory loads.I haven't shot anything with them but I'm sure they'll get the job done with minimal pelt damage.For powder I have H335 and Varget.


----------

